# Recaro Seats in '15 Cruze



## dc5_luis (Feb 13, 2017)

I've searched and didn't find much information.

Has anybody tried placing a Recaro seat in their cars? I know aftermarket sliders & rails are necessary, but are there even any available out there without having them custom done? I think these would go fairly well with our interiors but again wondering about seating them.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like Cobalt seats bolt right in - meaning you could get a pair of G85 SS/SC Recaros (I run these in my Cobalt - excellent seats) or SS/TC seats and install them right in (though I also have read the wiring isn't compatible, so that may take some work). 

Just don't expect to get them for cheap - both go for a fair about of cash in good condition.


----------

